# The Games you are Scared Most About



## morrowindsky (Aug 20, 2009)

-


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 20, 2009)

Anything SE might be producing now.


----------



## Kryn (Aug 20, 2009)

Elder Scrolls 5. Morrowind absorbed me into PC gaming when it came out. I thought bethesda was the best game designer ever. Then they came out with oblivion.

TES 5 is going to be a consolized shit fest with 500 hours of content and nothing worth doing.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 20, 2009)

star wars: the old republic (the mmo coming out)

hopefully it will be good because I gave up WoW awhile ago and need a new mmo, but I have an odd feeling that it not might be great


----------



## Skittle (Aug 20, 2009)

Another Parasite Eve game? SIGN ME UP!

FUCK YES

Edit: It's on the PSP... Throughly upset now.


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 20, 2009)

Borderlands
It just looks too good.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 20, 2009)

that twilight MMORPG O_O;;
sure, its just a student's project and might not be released... but what if someone else is doing it?!
its not even the game that im scared about... its the countless amount of twilightfans that will invade the MMO forum i moderate DX



Sparticle said:


> Borderlands
> It just looks too good.



87 bazillion weapons! oh yeah 8)


----------



## Lucy Bones (Aug 20, 2009)

The Saw video game. I still have no clue how they'll pull this off...


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 20, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> star wars: the old republic (the mmo coming out)



Oh god, _this_. Ugh. KotOR was one of my favorite games.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 20, 2009)

furrygamer84 said:


> star wars: the old republic (the mmo coming out)
> 
> hopefully it will be good because I gave up WoW awhile ago and need a new mmo, but I have an odd feeling that it not might be great





Kaamos said:


> Oh god, _this_. Ugh. KotOR was one of my favorite games.



I generally have to agree. The Old Republic seems a little _too_ ambitious even for Bioware. They are attempting to do what other MMORPGs have tried ever since Neverwinter Nights. The only reassurance they are giving to us is "We are going to do it. Trust us all of our games beat the shit out of any other RPGs. We CAN DO IT"

Anyway I have to agree with Elder Scrolls 5. Todd Howard is rolling in money from Oblivion and is most likely just going to make another shitfest with it. Probably a more human centric game in another generic fantasy land, oh and with only 5 voice actors not including Patrick Stuart. Though the sad thing is no one is going to play the games before it, and even not acknowledge the previous games's existence. It'll be Oblivion and Fallout 3 all over again.

I mean come on. Most people claim Fallout 3 has the best ingame universe. Yet it didn't even come up with that universe. It's a SEQUEL not even done by the same company. In all of the articles I found everyone just raves about Fallout 3's themes and the like. But NO ONE even mentions the previous games. It's bullshit at it's finest


----------



## Tycho (Aug 20, 2009)

Kryn said:


> Elder Scrolls 5. Morrowind absorbed me into PC gaming when it came out. I thought bethesda was the best game designer ever. Then they came out with oblivion.
> 
> TES 5 is going to be a consolized shit fest with 500 hours of content and nothing worth doing.



This.

I've pretty much given up on Bethesda.  They sent the Elder Scrolls series into the beginning of a potential death spiral with Oblivion, they sank my hopes for a Fallout sequel that would be true to the original style, and every other game they've squeezed out sucks (Drag racing? Pirates of the Caribbean?).  After Daggerfall they stumbled, HARD.  The fact that Morrowind was as late to the game scene as it was is evidence of that.  (It was originally slated for a release relatively soon after Daggerfall IIRC).  They seem to have either lost the rights to or lost interest in the Terminator: Future Shock and SkyNET series.

Also, I have some respect for BioWare but I suspect they will succumb to console-itis just like Beth did, eventually.  Short-changing PC gamers to appease the idiot masses with their ecksbawkses and PS3s is going to lead to another video game crash at this rate.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 20, 2009)

Tycho said:


> The fact that Morrowind was as late to the game scene as it was is evidence of that.  (It was originally slated for a release relatively soon after Daggerfall IIRC).  They seem to have either lost the rights to or lost interest in the Terminator: Future Shock and SkyNET series.



Well Morrowind was more of a pet project for Bethesda back in the day. They had loads of budget from Zenimax but had no ideas on what to do with it. So they came up with newer and newer concepts and as the years went by they realised they had to come up with something. So they came up with Morrowind. Besides, would you want another game in Daggerfall's buggy engine? At the time the market shifted to 3D games. Thats another reason why they developed a 3D engine instead of reusing the previous one.

I think they lost interest in Terminator and SkyNET since there is barely any money in that. It would be to ambitious even for Bethesda as Terminator hype is in the air. A first person shooter would have way to many expectations and I doubt they could meet them.



Tycho said:


> Also, I have some respect for BioWare but I suspect they will succumb to console-itis just like Beth did, eventually. Short-changing PC gamers to appease the idiot masses with their ecksbawkses and PS3s is going to lead to another video game crash at this rate.



Not all console gamers are "idiot masses". Thats PC bias talking and it makes you sound like an idiot on Youtube commenting "XBOX AND PS3 SUCK DICK. ONLY RETARDS WITH JOYSTICKS PLAY THEM. PCCCCC!!!!111111111". 

The Video game crash of the 80's came because everyone stopped buying Atari's because of ET and the market was flooded with crappy third party consoles. I don't think that would happen again as games and companies now have publishers and the ESRB to deal with. It would be far more difficult to make a new game with wise guy money.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 20, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Well Morrowind was more of a pet project for Bethesda back in the day. They had loads of budget from Zenimax but had no ideas on what to do with it. So they came up with newer and newer concepts and as the years went by they realised they had to come up with something. So they came up with Morrowind. Besides, would you want another game in Daggerfall's buggy engine? At the time the market shifted to 3D games. Thats another reason why they developed a 3D engine instead of reusing the previous one.
> 
> I think they lost interest in Terminator and SkyNET since there is barely any money in that. It would be to ambitious even for Bethesda as Terminator hype is in the air. A first person shooter would have way to many expectations and I doubt they could meet them.



Well, if the bastards would have FIXED the Daggerfall engine (called Xgine IIRC) I think a lot of people would have been happy with a Morrowind at that time on that engine.  (Of course, they wouldn't have known about what Morrowind would have become when left to sit longer)



CryoScales said:


> Not all console gamers are "idiot masses". Thats PC bias talking and it makes you sound like an idiot on Youtube commenting "XBOX AND PS3 SUCK DICK. ONLY RETARDS WITH JOYSTICKS PLAY THEM. PCCCCC!!!!111111111".
> 
> The Video game crash of the 80's came because everyone stopped buying Atari's because of ET and the market was flooded with crappy third party consoles. I don't think that would happen again as games and companies now have publishers and the ESRB to deal with. It would be far more difficult to make a new game with wise guy money.



You know, you're mostly right.  It's not so much the fault of the lay fool who wants a dumbed-down computer to game on, and games to play on it - not everyone wants to bother with all the fuss and muss of computer hardware, operating systems and compatibility... It's the console makers' and developers' fault for being in such a big hurry to cash in on consoles.  Quality of games is slowly sinking because the console makers pressure the developers to turn out more games, faster, and to water them down sometimes when making the PC to console jump so that the limitations of the console aren't as glaringly obvious.

Oh, and ALWAYS with the "more of the same" shit.  More fighting games.  More FPS games.  Gods forbid they break out of the box.  "It worked before, let's use it again and again! So what if there isn't really any more room for improvement within the genre or archetype! More of the same, more of the same, keep shoveling it out, hype it up, they'll eat it up!"


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 20, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Well, if the bastards would have FIXED the Daggerfall engine (called Xgine IIRC) I think a lot of people would have been happy with a Morrowind at that time on that engine.  (Of course, they wouldn't have known about what Morrowind would have become when left to sit longer)



Yes but at the time Morrowind would not have made any money. Since no one was interested in 2.5D games anymore. Quake had come out in 1996 and in 1998 Half Life dominated the 3D market. If Morrowind came out in 1997-8 no one would have cared about it. Then both Bethesda and Zenimax would have died and both Oblivion and Fallout 3 would never have come out.



Tycho said:


> You know, you're mostly right. It's not so much the fault of the lay fool who wants a dumbed-down computer to game on, and games to play on it - not everyone wants to bother with all the fuss and muss of computer hardware, operating systems and compatibility... It's the console makers' and developers' fault for being in such a big hurry to cash in on consoles. Quality of games is slowly sinking because the console makers pressure the developers to turn out more games, faster, and to water them down sometimes when making the PC to console jump so that the limitations of the console aren't as glaringly obvious.
> 
> Oh, and ALWAYS with the "more of the same" shit. More fighting games. More FPS games. Gods forbid they break out of the box. "It worked before, let's use it again and again! So what if there isn't really any more room for improvement within the genre or archetype! More of the same, more of the same, keep shoveling it out, hype it up, they'll eat it up!"



Exactly. Blame the developers and publishers. They want games to come out faster and faster which is the state of all movie games. The only GOOD movie games that are out there were created after the movie came out. If you look at Goldeneye, Chronicles of Riddick Escape from Dark Athena, and Ghostbusters. They were all created years after the movie came out, knowing they would stand alone. But movie games that come out before or near the time of the movie, are just advertising machines.

Game development companies and publishers turn into monopolies very quickly. They stop caring about the quality of the game and instead think of ways the game will sell more and more copies. The game industry is slowly turning into the movie industry. One game at a time.

This is why I enjoy games like Team Fortress 2. While realism is all well and good in games. If Team Fortress 2 had gone the realistic route that was originally envisioned for it, instead of the comic and cartoony route it went in, it would have sucked badly. It's comic-book and cartoony graphics just remind me of what games should be like. Fun and exciting.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 21, 2009)

Not to derail the Elderscrolls train, because yeah, I"m afraid of the same thing.  Especially an ending with absolutely no climax like Oblivion.  Hell, you can get up and go grab a coffee while the main battle's playing out, and still win.  That's really sad compared to Morrowind.

However, I'm also kind of afraid of L4D2.  It sounds awesome, but the release is so fast that it sounds _too good to be true._  That, and with the updates to the first one nerfing the melee and really screwing up the AI of the survivors that the game is virtually unplayable in advanced and higher, it kind of makes me wonder what other 'improvements' Steam has made to further frusterate the gamer.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Aug 21, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> That, and with the updates to the first one nerfing the melee and really screwing up the AI of the survivors that the game is virtually unplayable in advanced and higher



what

The game is very much playable, it's just very, _very_ hard because you can't just sit in a closet and click Melee over and over.

Anyway, so I don't derail the thread, Limbo of the Lost. See avatar.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 21, 2009)

Square-Enix is currently in control of the property rights to both the Blood Omen / Soul Reaver series _and_ the Deus Ex series, I do believe.  Yeah, because what I want to see is the KH art design team have a whirl at Kain and Janos Audren.

Since I'm a 40Ker, I'll go out of the way to state every new 40K codex GW plans on releasing (Fantasy ones are fine... for now).

Beyond this?  Though not confirmed, Megaman Legends 3.


----------



## ijp290 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm kinda scared of how Metroid: Other M will turn out, with Team Ninja working on it. I've heard some bad things about their games, and I just hope they don't do to Metroid (my favorite series) what Artoon did to Yoshi.. Poor Yoshi...


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 21, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Square-Enix is currently in control of the property rights to both the *Legacy of Kain*
> series _and_ the Deus Ex series, I do believe.  Yeah, because what I want to see is the KH art design team have a whirl at Kain and Janos Audren.



Fixed

While Square Enix did aquire Eidos interactive (something I was extremely surprised about). We are actually more likely to get a sequel to the Legacy of Kain series. Eidos really did not give a shit about it after Defiance. Apparently it "did not sell well enough" even though it made quite a profit. Only Crystal Dynamics still does after putting references to it in it's future games. Since Square now owns Tomb Raider as well it is likely we will see a sequel to Legacy of Kain within the next ten years. Though Sequel might be a stretch. More likely a remake of Blood Omen since Tony is dead and Amy Henning left Crystal Dynamics. If they did order a sequel it would most definantly suck without a major voice actor and the series's main writer.

Plus I highly doubt Square would pay their own money to develop the game in their own studios. Most likely they would just order Eidos to finance Crystal Dynamics to do it.

Deus Ex 3 was already announced, it's old news. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deus_Ex_3


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 21, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> what
> 
> The game is very much playable, it's just very, _very_ hard because you can't just sit in a closet and click Melee over and over.
> 
> Anyway, so I don't derail the thread, Limbo of the Lost. See avatar.



It is playable...it's just been tweaked by steam so the AI is stupid and the melee has been altered.   I don't stay in the closet and melee.  But if I melee a few times in a hoarde then I only get to hit twice before it has to recharge before I can do it again.  Which sucks if you've been puked on and you don't want to hit your buddies with friendly fire until your eyes clear.  It could be that you're playing the platform and I'm PC, but this is wasn't originally with the game when I got it.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 21, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> However, I'm also kind of afraid of L4D2.  It sounds awesome, but the release is so fast that it sounds _too good to be true._


It sounds a little too stupid not to be true. They are making a sequel to a co-op game with no story. It should be an expansion pack but Valve wants more money. Of course they want to do this instead of work on Episode 3. Which shows Gabe Newell is a major procrastinator


----------



## Tycho (Aug 21, 2009)

Something that I'm worried about (not because of any potential for suckage, more for potential that it won't reach a fully playable state AT ALL) is the DS port of Cave Story.  I keep hoping they'll finish hammering it out.  <3 for homebrew.


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 21, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> It sounds a little too stupid not to be true. They are making a sequel to a co-op game with no story. It should be an expansion pack but Valve wants more money. Of course they want to do this instead of work on Episode 3. Which shows Gabe Newell is a major procrastinator




Remember when gaming companies were respectable and made the games because they loved to do it?

...

I don't either.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 21, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Remember when gaming companies were respectable and made the games because they loved to do it?
> 
> ...
> 
> I don't either.



Bethesda did and was. Shortly until Oblivion came out and ruined their reputation. Now they and their parent Zenimax are just a company on their way to being a monopoly.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 21, 2009)

Here be something to consider about Fallout:  Fallout 4 is going to occur at (or close to) the East Coast.  Does anyone else smell major retcons?  I'm not speaking _Baldur's Gate Novelization_ bad, but think about it:  Can you imagine so many things unchanged?


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 21, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Remember when gaming companies were respectable and made the games because they loved to do it?
> 
> ...
> 
> I don't either.


 
I don't think that those words can coexist in a sentence in the English language. XD


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have this weird feeling that MAG is gonna suck ass, even though it's an amazing concept.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 21, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Remember when gaming companies were respectable and made the games because they loved to do it?
> 
> ...
> 
> I don't either.



Indie gaming, FTW.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 21, 2009)

Kryn said:


> Elder Scrolls 5. Morrowind absorbed me into PC gaming when it came out. I thought bethesda was the best game designer ever. Then they came out with oblivion.
> 
> TES 5 is going to be a consolized shit fest with 500 hours of content and nothing worth doing.





Nevermind that they have announced they had no plans. Probably because they don't have a D&D 5th edition for the fan reaction to mirror. ("omg 2nd edition/daggerfall is dumbing the series down", "omg 3rd edition/morrowind is dumbing the series down")



CryoScales said:


> Bethesda did and was. Shortly until Oblivion came out and ruined their reputation. Now they and their parent Zenimax are just a company on their way to being a monopoly.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!

Are you *KIDDING* me?! if they did, they'd have stopped at Daggerfall instead of trying to release another one to bring in new fans. 

...oh wait that's what they did with Oblivion. 



			
				CAThulhu said:
			
		

> Remember when gaming companies were respectable and made the games because they loved to do it?
> 
> ...
> 
> I don't either.



Hard to remember something that never happened.  

Unless you mean "Indie", "ROMHackers", and "Modders".  By which they aren't really companies.


----------



## Vintage (Aug 21, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Something that I'm worried about (not because of any potential for suckage, more for potential that it won't reach a fully playable state AT ALL) is the DS port of Cave Story.  I keep hoping they'll finish hammering it out.  <3 for homebrew.



well if it's anything like the nicalis port of la-mulana they're working on for wiiware, it'll be fine.  they're also working on cave story as well, but i get the feeling they might botch the musical arrangement.

at least they'll let you switch back to the original version in both of these.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 21, 2009)

LOLOLOLOLOL L4D2 SHUD B A EXPANSHUN


No.  It shouldn't.  If you actually pay attention to what changes they're making, you'd know this.  God, people are stupid.


----------



## Tabr (Aug 23, 2009)

Star Trek Online D:


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 23, 2009)

Scribblenauts for the DS. It just sounds too awesome.


----------



## Silverstreak (Aug 23, 2009)

The Last Guardian.

I am confident that Team Ico will never cease to amaze us, but I'm afraid the game will have intermittent bugs or the creature's actions will be too scripted...


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 23, 2009)

Silverstreak said:


> The Last Guardian.
> 
> I am confident that Team Ico will never cease to amaze us, but I'm afraid the game will have intermittent bugs or the creature's actions will be too scripted...


no way, I have total faith in team ico

after seeing the trailer for last guardian, and after playing ico and SOTC I have no worries about that game


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 23, 2009)

Zweihander said:


> Anything SE might be producing now.


Square-Enix still makes Dragon Quest. 



FYI.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 23, 2009)

KotoR online, mostly by the fact that I won't be able to run it T.=.T..

What was wrong with oblivion and morrorwind? I loved both games.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 23, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Since Square now owns Tomb Raider as well it is likely we will see a sequel to Legacy of Kain within the next ten years. Though Sequel might be a stretch. More likely a remake of Blood Omen since Tony is dead and Amy Henning left Crystal Dynamics. If they did order a sequel it would most definantly suck without a major voice actor and the series's main writer.


I really hope this:


> Plus I highly doubt Square would pay their own money to develop the game in their own studios. Most likely they would just order Eidos to finance Crystal Dynamics to do it.


 is true, as otherwise:  Again, SE with Legacy of Kain.  Kain with belts all over his body, Raziel wearing size 20 shoes, zippers _everywhere_...


----------



## Kryn (Aug 23, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> However, I'm also kind of afraid of L4D2.  It sounds awesome, but the release is so fast that it sounds _too good to be true._  That, and with the updates to the first one nerfing the melee and really screwing up the AI of the survivors that the game is virtually unplayable in advanced and higher, it kind of makes me wonder what other 'improvements' Steam has made to further frusterate the gamer.



Yeah I totally don't want to spend full price for l4d2 when it looks like nothing more than an expansion. Also dude I play l4d on expert all the time online and it seems perfectly playable to me  I can usually beat a campaign with some friends in like 45 mins with only a few restarts.


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 23, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Square-Enix still makes Dragon Quest.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI.



And Final Fantasy XIV Looks like its gonna be a GOOD MMO...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 23, 2009)

Ragnarok-Cookies said:


> KotoR online, mostly by the fact that I won't be able to run it T.=.T..
> 
> What was wrong with oblivion and morrorwind? I loved both games.




oblivion = D&D 4th edition. ("OMG IT'S TOO SIMPLIFIED SO IT SUCKS!!!")

Morrowind = D&D 3rd edition ("OMG IT'S TOO SIMPLIFIED SO IT SUCKS!!!!" then after awhile "YOU ARE A COMPLETE AND UTTER MORON IF YOU DO NOT HAVE THIS GAME ON A SHRINE IN YOUR ROOM!!!")

Like I said, if htey listened to their fans instead of garnering a bunch of new ones (liek say, morrowind did), then they'd have stopped at Arena. 




> is true, as otherwise: Again, SE with Legacy of Kain. Kain with belts all over his body, Raziel wearing size 20 shoes, zippers everywhere...



You do know Nomura isn't the only designer for Square-Enix, right? He wasn't even behind the art of Final Fantasy XII. And if I recall...he didn't have that much to do with Final Fantasy XI.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 23, 2009)

tikian12 said:


> And Final Fantasy XIV Looks like its gonna be a GOOD MMO...




And it's following a free-to-play model now.  So it's a bit of a win-win situation.


----------



## Balthamos (Aug 23, 2009)

Fat princess
Enough said.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Aug 23, 2009)

AVATAR the game.

No, not that Avatar. The real movie that took 14 years to produce using new CGI technology.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avatar_(2009_film)


----------



## Luka Kovacevic (Aug 25, 2009)

Monkey Island 5 and Dungeon Keeper 3.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 25, 2009)

Balthamos said:


> Fat princess
> Enough said.




But Fat Princess is fun happy killy times.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2009)

Luka Kovacevic said:


> Monkey Island 5 and Dungeon Keeper 3.



Wait, what? They're going to make these games? Awesome.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 25, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> oblivion = D&D 4th edition. ("OMG IT'S TOO SIMPLIFIED SO IT SUCKS!!!")
> 
> Morrowind = D&D 3rd edition ("OMG IT'S TOO SIMPLIFIED SO IT SUCKS!!!!" then after awhile "YOU ARE A COMPLETE AND UTTER MORON IF YOU DO NOT HAVE THIS GAME ON A SHRINE IN YOUR ROOM!!!")
> 
> Like I said, if htey listened to their fans instead of garnering a bunch of new ones (liek say, morrowind did), then they'd have stopped at Arena.



My views on DnD are, if you have a competant and good DM you can run any edition without complaint.

I doubt Bethesda would stop at Arena. Arena was just their crappy flagship. They had a lot of trial and error to go through until they released Daggerfall.



Luka Kovacevic said:


> Monkey Island 5



I remember back when the previous Monkey Island game came out and everyone expected Lucasarts abandoned the series. Now that they are proving otherwise your scared about it? Surely you jest.


----------



## webkilla (Aug 25, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Here be something to consider about Fallout:  Fallout 4 is going to occur at (or close to) the East Coast.  Does anyone else smell major retcons?  I'm not speaking _Baldur's Gate Novelization_ bad, but think about it:  Can you imagine so many things unchanged?



bah

fallout 4 is likely be an MMO

i mean, its setting could easily support a healthy player population - even if it reached WoW proportions (unlikely, but hey) since then there'd still only be 9 million people left in a world where there once were billions... hehe

but i dunno, how'd the pull it off? hmmm

i must consult /tg/ for this


----------



## NerdyMunk (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm scared for the Avatar and Where the Wild Things Are games. Really scared.


----------



## Taernost (Aug 29, 2009)

Tabr said:


> Star Trek Online D:



Seconded... It'd be really nice to have another good Star Trek game (I honestly still play Birth of the Federation on occasion, and am working on getting a copy of Bridge Commander to play again, but apart from those have there actually _been _good Star Trek games?), and this MMO might even be able to pull off the feel of Star Trek, but what I'm seeing so far has me worried that they're just going to muck things up rather than capture the essence of what has made Star Trek so great. Guess only time will tell...


----------



## Shinzar (Aug 29, 2009)

Not exactly scared about it but i hope fatal frame 4 gets released in Europe. I NEED A DECENT WII GAME


----------



## Midna (Aug 29, 2009)

Shinzar said:


> Not exactly scared about it but i hope fatal frame 4 gets released in Europe. I NEED A DECENT WII GAME


that's how i am, but I live in the US....
and Nintendo has almost officially lost me as a fan


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 29, 2009)

TES 5. I really really hope they do not have the usual bullshit left over like they did with TES4/FO3...the occasional crashing, not thoroughly testing the game per patch and not needing the community to clean up all their mistakes...that is why the Unofficial Oblivion/Fallout 3 patches exist because of Bethesda's incompetance to fix they should have during beta and post-beta phases. On top of this, Morrowind hardly ever crashed for me while Oblivion and Fallout 3 crash on occasion but not that often.

From what I hear, they are making a brand new engine for the game, which SHOULD help with the crashy and mod incompatibility nonsense that the FO3 1.5 patch brought (which it is version 1.7 and is better in terms of stability) but like they have before, they'll definitely release modding tools as they did for Morrowind/Oblivion/Fallout 3.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 29, 2009)

Glaice said:


> TES 5. I really really hope they do not have the usual bullshit left over like they did with TES4/FO3...the occasional crashing, not thoroughly testing the game per patch and not needing the community to clean up all their mistakes...that is why the Unofficial Oblivion/Fallout 3 patches exist because of Bethesda's incompetance to fix they should have during beta and post-beta phases. On top of this, Morrowind hardly ever crashed for me while Oblivion and Fallout 3 crash on occasion but not that often.
> 
> From what I hear, they are making a brand new engine for the game, which SHOULD help with the crashy and mod incompatibility nonsense that the FO3 1.5 patch brought (which it is version 1.7 and is better in terms of stability) but like they have before, they'll definitely release modding tools as they did for Morrowind/Oblivion/Fallout 3.



There are worse things that Oblivion and Fallout 3 did to the series then bugs


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 30, 2009)

Midna said:


> that's how i am, but I live in the US....
> and Nintendo has almost officially lost me as a fan



Wiiware = Shovelware and that's why I don't buy that crap. The last game I bought was Manhunt 2 and I'm already stuck since I suck at stealth based games.


----------



## Aquin (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm most scared for Need For Speed: Shift.

The game LOOKS amazing, im worried that its going to be another Pro Street and fail hard. 

This game might be EAs chance to come back, although, i think the Need For Speed series in general has died and lost its touch.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 30, 2009)

Weren't there rumors about an Elder Scrolls MMO? If they're true, then I'll add that to my list in this thread.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 30, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Weren't there rumors about an Elder Scrolls MMO? If they're true, then I'll add that to my list in this thread.



Todd Howard disproved an Elder Scrolls MMO. So unless he really wants to act like a giant dick, it's not going to happen. At least until the next one comes out.



Aquin said:


> This game might be EAs chance to come back, although, i think the Need For Speed series in general has died and lost its touch.



EA is a giant bigheaded monopoly. Our only hope is that Square kicks the shit out of it at it's next publisher meeting. The last good Need for Speed game was Most Wanted, after that it all went to poopy juice.


----------



## Coolcat33333 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sparticle said:


> Borderlands
> It just looks too good.




Borderlands will NOT suck.

<33333333


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm quite worried about Timesplitters 4. Timesplitters 2 was genius, Future perfect less so. What is 4 goes in the same direction as future perfect?


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 30, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Todd Howard disproved an Elder Scrolls MMO. So unless he really wants to act like a giant dick, it's not going to happen. At least until the next one comes out.



Toad also claimed there will be only three DLCs for Fallout 3. And that Oblivion will also cater to hardcore RPG players. And that it will have lifelike NPCs. 

Conclusion: assume lie until proven otherwise.


----------



## Teracat (Aug 30, 2009)

WET drew me in and sold me purely on style alone. I am so afraid this is going to bite me in the ass.



Shinzar said:


> Not exactly scared about it but i hope fatal frame 4 gets released in Europe. I NEED A DECENT WII GAME


You have no reason to be scared. Suda51 made it, therefore it should be amazing.

We can only hope for an English release...


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 30, 2009)

Mikael Grizzly said:


> Toad also claimed there will be only three DLCs for Fallout 3. And that Oblivion will also cater to hardcore RPG players. And that it will have lifelike NPCs.
> 
> Conclusion: assume lie until proven otherwise.



There is a difference between disproving something and trying to hype up a game. With Fallout 3 and Oblivion he tried to hype it up and make people purchase it. If there was going to be an MMO he would obviously announce it years in advance to provide even more hype, and provide reasons people would go for a monthly fee.



Lemoncholic said:


> I'm quite worried about Timesplitters 4. Timesplitters 2 was genius, Future perfect less so. What is 4 goes in the same direction as future perfect?



Uh were you smoking something? Timesplitters 2 was a fun game, Timesplitters Future Perfect was absolute genius. You know you could switch to the Timesplitters 2 Golden Eye style camera in controls. Timesplitters 2 wasn't as fast a first person shooter as the first game, but it did improve on certain things. Future Perfect on the other hand retained some of the fast paced gameplay of the original. With a whole bunch of improvements.

Plus 4 wasn't even announced. It's just rumors now ever since Crytec bought Free Radical. Free Radical announced making it but ever since it was bought by Crytec, all just rumors and whispers.


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (Aug 30, 2009)

TF2. The updates are killing it.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 30, 2009)

An Sionnach Rua said:


> TF2. The updates are killing it.




This, a million times over.


----------



## Seas (Aug 30, 2009)

Kryn said:


> Elder Scrolls 5. Morrowind absorbed me into PC gaming when it came out. I thought bethesda was the best game designer ever. Then they came out with oblivion.
> 
> TES 5 is going to be a consolized shit fest with 500 hours of content and nothing worth doing.



I am on similar thoughts too.

Also, I really hope Mortal Online will be a better example of his rare category than Darkfall.
If it turns out good it might be the first mmorpg I bother to play for more than a week.


----------



## Taernost (Sep 2, 2009)

Midna said:


> that's how i am, but I live in the US....
> and Nintendo has almost officially lost me as a fan



You do know about the fan-project to use the Homebrew Channel to build a translation patch for the game, right? http://zero4.higashinoeden.com/

Granted, it requires you install the Homebrew Channel and thus violate your warranty, plus you also have to import the game, but at least it gives us a chance to actually play the game.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 2, 2009)

Hello Kitty the MMORPG...  how the heck will they be able to even make a game outta THAT?!  And they're plannin to make a MMORPG outta that.. well, good luck..?


----------

